# UWN: Predator Hunting Contest



## #1DEER 1-I (Sep 10, 2007)

The coyote hunting contest didn't go over to well, and had no entries. I thought doing one that was more broad might get some participation, so lets do a general predator hunting contest.

I will donate a $25 gift card to Cabelas for first place, if anyone else wants to donate anything for other places or more for first place please feel free. This contest is not so much targeted at coyotes but all predatory animals that hurt our bird populations. Coyotes, skunks, raccoons, foxes, etc.

So here's how the contest will work:

-The contest will run from now until July 20.
-Raccoons, skunks, foxes, and coyotes may be entered.
-To be considered you must enter a minimum of 5 raccoons, 4 skunks, 3 fox, or 2 coyotes, or 4 of a mixture of any combined. Past that the winner will be determined.
-The animals may be taken in any legal way and in Utah, post the county where you took the animals as well.
-Post photos of the animals you've taken with a date printed on the photo and a paper or something in the photo with your username somewhere in the photo, you do not need to be in the photo but in some way prove that it is your photo.


----------



## outdoorser (Jan 14, 2013)

Actually sounds pretty cool. I like the fact that its not only coyotes. So wait, how does one win? is it a drawing or who kills the most or what.


----------



## #1DEER 1-I (Sep 10, 2007)

outdoorser said:


> Actually sounds pretty cool. I like the fact that its not only coyotes. So wait, how does one win? is it a drawing or who kills the most or what.


Who kills the most of what overall, mixed or single species.


----------



## Nambaster (Nov 15, 2007)

Did you say Raccoons?


----------



## outdoorser (Jan 14, 2013)

So if I kill 2 coyotes, I can take a picture of them and then get rid of them. Then, lets say I kill 4 skunks in say... june.I take a picture them and get rid of them. Do I enter both photos on July 20th?


----------



## #1DEER 1-I (Sep 10, 2007)

outdoorser said:


> So if I kill 2 coyotes, I can take a picture of them and then get rid of them. Then, lets say I kill 4 skunks in say... june.I take a picture them and get rid of them. Do I enter both photos on July 20th?


Anytime between here and now .


----------

